# Walls are 8'5". Horizontal or vertical?



## Bigb142 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm converting a garage into a studio and it's got 8.5' walls and a 6" concrete footer that sticks out on the inside about an inch. Should I hang the the sheetrock vertically and stagger seams or horizontally and if horiz. Where should the fill go? I was just gonna use 1x6 for base unless there's a better way to hide that ugly concrete?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

they make 9' boards if you go vert or 4'6 boards if u go horiz.


----------



## nailit69 (Sep 8, 2010)

I prefer horiz. but that's just my choice, most of the sanding/finishing is right in front of you.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Why not build out the walls and attach a nailer to the concrete so you can hide the concrete? 2x4's installed horizontally with 1/2" on the concrete. I'd run the drywall horizontally and use a 5' sheet to avoid an extra seam. If it's easier for you then use 4' sheets and you'll have to cut a 1' filler for the bottom but you'll get 2 from a sheet and it's just a tapered joint.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

just use a 48 and a 54 and rip the 54 down an inch and hang it on top.


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

BattleRidge said:


> just use a 48 and a 54 and rip the 54 down an inch and hang it on top.


Bingo! This is how its done the right way.:thumbup:


----------



## sivart85 (Oct 12, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Why not build out the walls and attach a nailer to the concrete so you can hide the concrete? 2x4's installed horizontally with 1/2" on the concrete. I'd run the drywall horizontally and use a 5' sheet to avoid an extra seam. If it's easier for you then use 4' sheets and you'll have to cut a 1' filler for the bottom but you'll get 2 from a sheet and it's just a tapered joint.


If you go this route put your ripped piece at the top, much easier to sand this way IMO. Using 48" and 54" wide sheets sounds like the better alternative though.


----------

